# Blue on day 144 today updated pics! Blue kidded this mornin



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

This is blue she is my only mixed goat. She is nubian/boer cross. She is bred to my moonspotted buck Charlie. She has a real nice udder coming in and looks like it will be easy to milk. She doesnt look very big though, so maybe just a single. What do you all think. Also she has all of a sudden got bad dandruff, she never has had this before what do you think it could be. Thanks
























Edited it to say isnt anything wrong with her mouth just caught her chewing her cud I think lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

pretty girl -- that baby is going to be just to darn cute!

yah I think just one as well, but who knows really.

nice teats! I miss milking standards


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

Thanks Stacey yes I think what ever she has is going to be really cute. But they will be sold as pets, but just trying to decide if I want to pull the baby/babies and bottle feed and sell them young so I can use her milk. I dont know guess we will see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

another option is to leave them with her and supplement with the bottle and that way they can go as bottle babies sooner but you dont have to spend the time bottle feeding for 8 weeks if they dont sell before weaning time


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

She is very pretty!
you could give her a vit. E gel tablet once a day, it might help her skin problem.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

Thanks for the compliments. Where can I get the vit. e gel tablet. Do I give her the whole tablet are put just the gel in her mouth? Can she have it and being pregnant? She just started doing it so I didnt know if is was from the pregnancy or what.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

my doe is expecting within a couple weeks and she also just got a really bad case of dandruff. the breeder told me to give her a vitamin e tablet. I've been opening 2 tablets and putting them on a treat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue on day 129!*

Seems like the time of year that all goaties, preggy, new moms and even the boys are blowing their undercoats, with it comes dandruff! The Vit E helps but I found that thourough brushing helps it too.

Blue is a very pretty girl, I bet her babies will be very flashy and just adorable


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 144!*

Blue is on day 144 today. Her ligments are pretty relaxed. I felt the baby/babies going crazy yesterday. It was so neat cause that was the first time I was able to feel hers kick. Here are pics from today but not that good cause they are off my phone. But anyways here they are.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 144 today updated pics!*

Ligs almost gone if not gone not very good at that. Udder is full and getting tight. She is very posty, maybe babies tomorrow.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue kidded on day 149.*

Blue kidded this morning with a darling little buck. He is so gorgeous. Will be up for sale as a pet later on.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue on day 144 today updated pics! Blue kidded this mo*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Blue on day 144 today updated pics! Blue kidded this mo*

Congrats! Glad everything went well.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 144 today updated pics! Blue kidded this mo*

Me to thanks. He is so cute makes me want a full blooded nubian. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 144 today updated pics! Blue kidded this mo*

Aww....congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue on day 144 today updated pics! Blue kidded this mo*

Thanks


----------

